# New holland TL 100



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Bought one today, 2003, 1600 hrs, 4x4 cab, new holland loader, $25,000, new clutch last year and rebuilt injector pump.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I knew you wasn't gettin that green one......that sounds like a good buy, grey seats or.....

Congrats!


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, with a busted arm rest on the right side, aTL trade mark! But they gonna replace it. The best part about the whole deal is that my DEAR wife wanted it instead of a new truck. can't beat that in my book!


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Where can I buy some seat covers for this tractor, it has got a grammer seat in good shape and wife is wanting to keep it that way!!!


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I've seen them online but can't remember where and they were very proud of them . Probably why I don't remember where . lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.tractorseats.com/

Website is not the best. Order a catalog. Maybe find something in there?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> Where can I buy some seat covers for this tractor, it has got a grammer seat in good shape and wife is wanting to keep it that way!!!


You just want to cover up those smurf colored seats don't ya....... Loved my TL 110.... Good tractor, it had black or grey seats.....grammer


----------

